#   ( )

## RA3CC

,        1941  1945         ,          .

-  , , ,   ...

  ,       WR (Wehrmacht Rundfunk) ---     1940  WR1/T   "11- " () DCH11, DF11  ..,         "25- " WR1  ""  WR1/P  "-",   WR kl.battr    "".

, ,   WR1/P  "-":



       --- ER1 (ER1a), ER2  ER3,      " ",    Radione  Braun.     20  " ",       .

     -  Nora K42N   42.   ,        ,   1942      :



      30   ,          " "       . ,     ,       ,  ,         .

, ,  , ** .

  ,  ,       1945 .          ,          ,     ,    .

   ,        * -  ,    6-1*.   ,        ,   6-1    "".

     ,       6-1  1942    13-    -2. ,         .

   ,         -        6-1,      .   ,   ,         .  :





        :



,   .     5-2     ,    ,          6-1.  ,     ,       .

 " " -  ,         "-".               .

         .    5-2,   ""   :



    ,          5-2.     6-1     ...

*,* .

  -      ,   5-2,     -  ,      (    )?

,       ,    1941-1945 ,     .

  - ,     (, )?

----------


## EW1SW

*RA3CC* :

    .
,       Oldradio org.ua,    "".
   371.

73!,

----------


## RA3CC

,    ,       * 6-11*,    " "   QRZ.RU    .

    ,   QRZ.RU:

http://forum.qrz.ru/thread22805.html

----------


## RA3CC

-   *  5-2*,    -  ,      (.   ),     "** ".      :



   ,        1941  1945         ,       ,    ,   .

    , ,    .   ""      ,      ,    ,    ,     .            ,   ,  ...

   ,     ,  .. ,     ,       6-1.    ,     ,    ,  6-1,    .

-,      ,     6-11 (    ):



   6-11     .     6-11,  ,    6- "           ":



,      "" 6-1,       ,        ,      RCA   6-1,    6-11    ,      ,   .

   6-11     (       ,    ):



       6-11     .  *   6-1*      6-11     (,     6  18 )    6-1,  ,        .

 , ** ,    ,      " ".

  6-11,   ,  ,   ,     * 5-2*,          - (.     ).   ,              , ..       .  " "        ,               .

 5-2  ,         ""  6-1,     6-11.    ( ,   )      6-11,   6-1.

           5-2,         .         ,        ,      .

     :



     ,    5-2,         ,         ,    .

5-2  5-  (     "5"),       6-11  6-1.     : 22  2 ., 22  2 ., -244  1 .

  ,        ,   ,  .   ,     ". "  ,       :



   "...   -    ,   ".    1,7   15 ,    .  4-6  ()  5-9  ().

    ,   6-1   6-11, .. ,   5-2         ,     .          5-2,      ,     .     "70"  1750 ,  "200"  5 ,     "220"  5,5 ,   "600"  15 .

  5-2     * -2*,             6-1,   6-11...

     5-2   "** ",          5-2,    "   "  .

----------


## RA3CC

,     "** ",         " " ()  .  ,   ,         ,    .

           .     ,                   (!!).

     ,   . ,   ,   1, 2  3.




> ...     ,   " ",      6-1,   ...


,    .    ** ,   ,  ,       - .     ,   ,   .

*  6-11*,            ,  .. .        ""  ,        6-1.    6-11           .

,      *  6-1*,           .  ,   5-2,     .

,   ,      ,       .       ...




> ...,   -    ,      ,  -    ?..


         6-11  1940 ,  .  ,     ...

**   ,            25  1941 .  1750       ,      3-             .

      ,     ,  ,       , ..       ,       " ".

,   ,        ,  *-       -   * .         ...

             ,    .

  -1,    ,  "  15",   ,         ,    -    ,   - ...

*  *  *

   1         26  1941      .




> ...    -      .       ...


    ?!    ---   ,    ,         , ?!!

, ,      ,                1945 ,     .        "** ",    2       .    .

       ,      *    -*.    ,      80, 40, 20  10 ,      , , ,            .

         ,        .      1941-1945         ...

*  *  *

    3             15.12.1941 .:










> 1941-   .     .               ...    ,   .   - ,    6-1...


      ,        .

,        ,   "",     .      13-  1942 :



 13-,  ,    197   .   ,     1942      ,    .        -2,       6-1.

  -2       197,    13-,    . , ,       "     ",   1943 :



 ,    -2   ,   -2   .

,     -2 ,  ,   ...

----------


## DJ4MB

> ,          -.    ,      80, 40, 20  10 ,      , , ,


,  DASD (Deutscher Amateur Sendedienst)  1944  86
,   . 30    10 .   KST(  HRO).      (  ),      .
     ,  
    - .
,         (G2/G7/G8),
 QSO G/D,       ,.

 ,     ,   ,
-  .
 -

----------

> ,   1942      :


      ?

----------


## RA3CC

> (), ,    ?


 , ,     .     -  -10 ( ):



       "",      (  186). ,            ()  300  -10   .

 ,            -10...

----------


## RA3CC

> (), ...


,      ?  -    ?      ...

----------


## RA3CC

> ... ,   .http://www.savok.org/sobytiya/789-ve...ex-vremen.html


, .        SAVOK.ORG. ,       ...

----------


## VINT

*RA3CC*        .      .. "  - " 
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._in/index.html
73!  UR5ENJ
P.S.   .

----------


## RA3CC

> ...     , 4L1G,    .      ...


  QRZ.RU  ,  ""  -   4-6   "". -,  ,     4-6      .    :



     .       6-1 (  9-4),   ,     ,    ,    4-6  :

----------

